# who posts the most



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

I was wondering who you people think posts the most utter nonesense and off topic threads.This thread is for a bit of fun dont get offended nominees.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

I DO!!!! YAY!!! And that is why, I voted for Snarf.


----------



## Fangs (Aug 15, 2003)

so why did u vote for snarf then?


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

Coz Nevermind had already voted for me. And besides, it's not fair to vote for yourself...


----------



## Fangs (Aug 15, 2003)

If u think that u post the "most utter nonesense" then u should of voted accordingly.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

I dont think that actually, I'm just going along with the thread, because if I don't I will start another argument  But anyway...YAY! I AM WINNING!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Hunny,sweety,baby.
I didnt vote for you.
I am nutural in this poll


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

HEY NM? Why isnt YOUR name in the poll?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

oops I forgot it


----------



## Gregory (Aug 15, 2003)

45 posts nevermind. You're a champion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

eh? what do you mean? ohhh I have 47 posts now.


----------



## Gregory (Aug 15, 2003)

Geez,I'm never gonna be able to keep up. Let me know when you've finished and I'll send the total on to the Guiness book of records.


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah i voted for bellinda because a week ago she only had 150


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

I post alot eh?
Even this post could of been avoided.I mean posting a post about posting alot of posts is just a ridiculous post eh? Oh well too late now ive posted it lol.But so I dont post a new post ill add this next post here ok! How do we submit articles? and are they allowed to be copyed from books?or should I just post them here in a post for other posters to respond to with a post of their own?


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

Jeremy, I find it awfully sad that you keep track of how many posts I do every week.


----------



## sobrien (Aug 15, 2003)

Its' pretty hard not to notice.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

I had alot more than 150 posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

petty arguments


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

What argument NM?


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 15, 2003)

isn;t it obveous that african posts the most? he is the only wrikley snake here


----------



## sobrien (Aug 15, 2003)

Gee Af,
Why do you post so much. It's soooooo anoying. I for one am sick of it. Whos with me?
hehehe :twisted:


----------



## lutzd (Aug 15, 2003)

*Af*

Well our African friend may have posted the most, but his posts are either informative or funny! Always well worth reading! :wink:


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 15, 2003)

in responce to taking notice bellinda i tend to notice when you do stuff like this thats all

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=1226

this is my reason for voting ok bellinda that is all


----------



## Slateman (Aug 15, 2003)

I think that after last few days nevermind should add him self in to poll to LOL 
He will have fair chance to win the price.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2003)

Nevermind....


----------



## Pinkie (Aug 15, 2003)

Clever Clogs


----------



## ackie (Aug 16, 2003)

belinda, hoow the hell are u able to post so much crap?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2003)

Corn Chips


----------



## wattso (Aug 16, 2003)

I been posting alot myself latly, this site is addictive, there should be a warning on registration page slateman! :wink: It's slateys fault! LOL, hey greebo your off the hook!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 16, 2003)

Me? no way , me weri weri gooot slatman


----------



## Administrator (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't know, a lot of what africa has to say are smart comments, but where would we be without him?


----------



## wattso (Aug 16, 2003)

ROFL Slateman! Hey what reptiles do you keep slateman?  Do you have pics in gallery?


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah he has one wattso


----------



## seth (Aug 16, 2003)

i think jeremy's a little more interested in you belle than you think!!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes Watso ihave large galory. I have diamonds and olives at the moment.


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 16, 2003)

lol seth how do you figger


----------



## python_guy44 (Aug 16, 2003)

Like sobrian said " it is hard not to notice"


----------



## wattso (Aug 16, 2003)

You seem to be pretty handy at making enclosures sl;ateman! well done, looks like your shed is your castle!


----------



## Belinda (Aug 16, 2003)

Can we please stop posting in this thread? I have taken and accepted the joke, but it is starting to become offending.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 16, 2003)

I think Belinda has made a fair request.
This topic will now be locked.


----------

